# Reflux and Thyroid



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Did anyone begin reflux problems after being diagnosed with hypothyroid?I have had IBS since '59, but right before being diagnosed with hypothyroid I developed reflux and a definite in IBS-D problems.The medication has helped to stabilize the thyroid but I believe may contribute to my diarrhea. I also think the thyroid plays a role in this, just not sure what it is.Thanks.Marty


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

I have hypothyroidism-diagnosed 9 years ago, for which I take Synthroid. I just offically got diagnosed with GERD last month, although I've had the symptoms for several years. But the hypothyroidism did precede the GERD. I have no idea if there is any relation or not. I don't have any side effects from the Synthroid.


----------

